# [HOWTO] Graver des ape / wav / cue (commentaires ?)

## omné

Bonjour,

pour une fois, je ne pose pas de question  :Smile: 

Bon, voilà, j'ai eu a graver un CD a partir d'un fichier toto.ape accompagné de son pote toto.cue (c'est important que les deux s'appellent du même nom).

Petites info sur mon système, je tourne sous un kernel 2.6, et je n'ai pas d'émulation scsi sur mon graveur.

Pour commencer, le plus facile : extraire l'archive .ape :

Je suis allé là :

http://www.personal.uni-jena.de/~pfk/mpp/index2.html#ape

On obtient un executable qui s'appel 'mac'.

Et pour extraire l'archive c'est :

```

/CHEMIN_VERS_L_EXECUTABLE/mac toto.ape toto.wav -d

```

On peut aussi le lier vers un point de son path.

Ensuite, j'ai eu qq problèmes, vite fait, je donne la liste, pour ceux qui font une recherche par rapport à leur problème :

- Dans k3b, tout se passe très bien jusqu'au moment ou je lance la gravure et qu'il me dit ça :

```

Unable to send CUE sheet

This may be caused by wrong settings

```

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'info sur le sujet ;

- on peut essayer directement en ligne de commande avec cdrdao, il faut taper ça :

```

cdrdao write --device ATAPI:0,1,0 toto.cue

```

Vous noterez, l'option pour lui dire que mon graveur est en ATAPI, il ne parvient pas à le trouver seul sinon.

Et chez moi ça plante avec ça :

```

ERROR: CDImage.cue:1: Illegal token: P

CDImage.cue:1: syntax error at "EOF" missing TrackDef

```

Au final, j'ai trouver un script perl qui est sensé me faire le tout, il est là :

http://users.telenet.be/Zero.Tolerance/cueburner.html

Il extrait bien toutes les pistes, mais au moment de la gravure... pas content, le garçon, voilà la prose qu'il me jette crassement au visage :

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schillin g

TOC Type: 0 = CD-DA

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related libscg interface code is in pre alpha.

Warning: There may be fatal problems.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 0

cdrecord: Cannot do inquiry for CD/DVD-Recorder.

cdrecord: Input/output error. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: fatal error

CDB:  00 C0 00 00 00 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

```

Bien que j'ai configuré correctement les options dans le $HOME/.cueburner

Au final, j'ai ouvert le fichier  *Quote:*   

> cueburner.0.0.6.pl

 

et j'ai écrit les options qui me plaisaient pour cdrecord directement, là (ligne 128) :

```

   # The burner

   $cdrecord_command = "cdrecord -v -speed=8 -dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 ";

   if ( $option{'cdrecord_opts'} ne "" )

   {   $cdrecord_command .= $option{'cdrecord_driveropts'};

   }

   $cdrecord_command .= " -dao -audio ".$tmp_path."cue_trax??.cdr";

```

En l'occurence, je lui ai indiqué où se trouve mon graveur (et pour le savoir, j'ai lancé xcdroast, c'était marqué dans la partie conf...) ainsi que la vitesse.

J'ai relancé le tout comme ça :

```
/CHEMIN_VERS_LE_SCRIPT/cueburner.0.0.6.pl --cue toto.cue --wav toto.wav
```

Et ça a fonctionné (ouf).

Voilà.

Pour finir :

Je ne suis pas du tout informaticien, j'ai commencé à utiliser linux il y a 6 ans pour des raisons uniquement politiques, je suis un utilisateur convaicu, mais je n'ai aucune connaissances dans quelque language informatique que ce soit. Pour être honnète, heureusement qu'il y avait écrit cdrecord dans le script perl, c'était la première fois que j'en lisait un... Si il y a des gens compétent qui ont sauté au plafond devant le côté crade de mon  système, merci de corriger. Vous avez certainement remarqué que mes qualités orthographique sont aussi, parfois, très en dessous de la moyenne, vous êtes les bienvenu pour m'aider à progresser...

Némo.

----------

## YannTechGeek

Pour ma part a pars le placement "esthétique"  ca va a peu près ^^

 *Quote:*   

>    # The burner
> 
>    $cdrecord_command = "cdrecord -v -speed=8 -dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 ";
> 
>    if ( $option{'cdrecord_opts'} ne "" )
> ...

 

```

   # The burner

   $cdrecord_command = "cdrecord -v -speed=8 -dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 ";

   if ( $option{'cdrecord_opts'} ne "" ) {

   $cdrecord_command .= $option{'cdrecord_driveropts'};

   }

   $cdrecord_command .= " -dao -audio ".$tmp_path."cue_trax??.cdr";

```

En Gros le chieurs quoi ^^

Bon travail  :Wink: 

----------

